# Identical twin horses- Bill and Ben



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

This is the cutest read!
Are Bill and Ben The Oldest Twin Horses? Simply Marvelous


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

How awesome is that!!! They are SO cute!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That is adorable! I hope they Guiness gives it to them!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It would be much more impressive if they had some markings.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> It would be much more impressive if they had some markings.


yes! i thought that too, shame. that would be a cool thing to see 

ah found one not very clear but they are twins ...


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

aw they're so cute!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ive never seen twins that turn out to be the same size!! Ive seen twins but one was about a hand plus taller, and stockier then his brother, and darker. Maybe they're identical?? lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Ohmahgosh! Too cool!! And my pony Phillip has that same exact blanket! 8)_


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

thats pretty cool!! and they are adorable =)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

They need a diet though, tubby little fellas...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Maybe they're identical?? lol


i think they are, it doesnt say in the arcticle, but they are too simular


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats neat! But I can go out and find two white horse whos the same size and age and say there are twins. Im not saying it would be the easiest thing to do but I could do it. Now if you showed me two paints that look alike them I will be impressed!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> But I can go out and find two white horse whos the same size and age and say there are twins.


I doubt you could find two IDENTICAL horses. 

I'm impressed that they are the oldest twins period. Im assuming they will get a DNA test.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I doubt you could find two IDENTICAL horses.
> 
> I'm impressed that they are the oldest twins period. Im assuming they will get a DNA test.


Maybe not greatly identical but they could look the same. And if you look at the pictures they don't look just alike. I can tell different eye structure, one has just a slightly thicker neck(although that could be the way the pictures are). 

But I'm also impressed that they are the oldest living. :shock:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i think they have lived together their whole lives and yes some horse are simular but they are so alike! even their owners cant tell them appart (a blue ribbon is tied in one of their manes) although i have noticed a weight differance!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I dont think they need a diet. lol. I like 'em big.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

O wow too cute! ^^


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WAW! that is the neatest thing I have seen in a while! How cool!


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Awww adorable guys


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

so cute!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

That is very cool! I love how they are trotting in sync and have mud in almost the same place on both their rugs. They know they are twins


----------

